# Honda 9.9 outboard problems..



## Mossy0ak270 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a 2005 9.9 Honda 4-Stroke. I have a couple issues I was hoping y'all maybe can help me with. My brother took the boat out today and said its not spitting water. We replaced the water impeller last year and it was fine. It has been sitting for several months. Were gonna check to make sure the line ain't stopped up, but if not any ideas?  Other issue is it will start cold with no problems, but after running it and it getting warm, it won't start back up. Starts cold, won't start hot. It doesn't cut off in the middle of running when it gets warm, just can't start it once you've cut it off and try to restart. This is something he hasn't checked today because of issue one, but once I get that fixed I'll have to deal with this. Thanks for any help you may be able to offer.


----------



## fd123 (Jun 5, 2012)

it sounds like maybe a dirt dobber has blocked the pee hole and its causing the engine to run hot...i bet if you fix the cooling problem the hot start problem will go away! i would NOT run that motor another minute without finding and fixing the reason it isnt peeing out water!  BEST OF LUCK!!


----------



## big ike (Jun 7, 2012)

As fd123 said, i'd fix the water problem first, if it's still going dead when hot it's probably the  ignition coil going open when heated up


----------



## Redbow (Jun 11, 2012)

I have had the dirt dobbers stop up the little tube where a small stream of water exits on my boat motors many times over the years. A small dab of grease or oil there will prevent this..


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 11, 2012)

Redbow said:


> I have had the dirt dobbers stop up the little tube where a small stream of water exits on my boat motors many times over the years. A small dab of grease or oil there will prevent this..



duct tape works too!


----------



## Mossy0ak270 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank ya gentlemen for the advice. I don't keep it at my house, so I haven't got a chance to check it out yet. I will be Saturday though. I'll check to see if the line is stopped up first. Thanks again!


----------

